# Out state Pa licence



## bowfish02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wondering if you need to purchase the Lake Erie stamp to fish PI..And is this stamp good for a year/life or do you need to buy one every time you get licence..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Unfortunately yes you do, also if you latch on to a steelhead and plan to keep it you will need a trout stamp also. Lake stamp and trout stamp good for one year.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Regulations for Lake Erie, Lake Erie Tributaries, Presque Isle Bay
and Peninsular Waters 

Species Seasons Minimum Size Daily Limit 
Muskellunge and Muskellunge Hybrids Open year-round 40 inches 1 
Pike - Northern Open year-round 24 inches 2 
Walleye (Yellow Pike) Jan. 1 through March 14 and May 6 through Dec. 31 15 inches 6 
Bass - Largemouth and Smallmouth Jan. 1 through Apr. 13 and June 16 through Dec. 31 15 inches 4 (combined species) 
Bass - Largemouth and Smallmouth April 14 through June 15 20 inches (Trophy bass season) 1 
Trout and Salmon Jan. 1 through April 13 15 inches 3 (combined species), only two (2) of which can be Lake Trout. 
Trout and Salmon Apr. 14 (8:00 A.M.) through Sept. 3 9 inches 5 (combined species), only two (2) of which can be Lake Trout 
Trout and Salmon Sept. 4 through April 11, 2008 15 inches 3 (combined species), only two (2) of which can be Lake Trout 
Yellow Perch Dec. 1 (2006) through March 31 (2007) 7 inches 30 
Yellow Perch April 1 - Nov. 30 None 30 
Sunfish, Crappies, Catfish, Rock Bass, Suckers, Eels, Carp, White Bass Open year-round None 50 (combined species) 
Burbot (when taken by scuba divers by use of non-mechanical spears or gigs at a depth of at least 60 feet) Open year-round None 5 
Baitfish
Fishbait Open year-round No minimum 50 (combined species) 
Smelt (taken by hook and line) Open year-round No minimum None 
Sturgeon No open season Endangered species Endangered species 
Spotted Gar No open season Endangered species Endangered species 
All other species Inland regulations apply Inland regulations apply Inland regulations apply 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Lake Erie Tributary Stream Regulations


Designated as Nursery Waters are Trout Run and its tributaries, Godfrey Run, Orchard Beach Run and Crooked Creek (where posted). It is unlawful to fish, wade or possess fishing equipment while in or along Lake Erie tributary streams designated as Nursery Waters. 
Archery fishing or spear fishing is prohibited in or along Lake Erie tributary streams. 
From September 4 until the opening day of trout season in April, all Lake Erie tributary streams are closed to fishing from 10 p.m. until 5 a.m. the following day except for Walnut Creek and Elk Creek north of Route 5. 
It is unlawful to fish from 10 p.m. until 5 a.m. the following day within 50 yards of the mouth of both Trout Run and Godfrey Run while fishing the Lake Erie shoreline. 
It is unlawful to fish or possess trout or salmon in or along any Lake Erie tributary stream or the Water Works Ponds at Presque Isle State Park from 12:01 a.m. on April 13 until 8 a.m. on April 14 (for a total of 32 hours). 
Smelt regulations for the Lake Erie tributaries were added in 2005. 
The special regulations for Conneaut Creek were deleted beginning in 2003. 
Anglers fishing Conneaut Creek, or the East or West Basin ponds (a/k/a "Waterworks Ponds") on Presque Isle State Park are not required to possess a Lake Erie Permit. 
The Lake Erie stamp was reintroduced in 2005. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fishing License Fees


License is valid from December 1, 2005
through December 31, 2006

Type of License Age Cost Issuing Fee Total Cost 
Resident 16-64 $21.00 $1.00 $22.00 
Senior Resident 65-up $10.00 $1.00 $11.00 
Senior Resident - Lifetime 65-up $50.00 $1.00 $51.00 
National Guard & Armed
Forces Reserve (Resident) 16-up $1.00 $1.00 $2.00 
One-Day Resident
(Not valid April 1-30, 2007) 16-up $10.00 $1.00 $11.00 
Non-Resident (annual) 16-up $51.00 $1.00 $52.00 
One-Day Tourist
(Not valid April 1-30, 2007) 16-up $25.00 $1.00 $26.00 
Three-Day Tourist 16-up $25.00 $1.00 $26.00 
Seven-Day Tourist 16-up $33.00 $1.00 $34.00 
Trout/Salmon Permit 16-up $8.00 $1.00 $9.00 
Lake Erie Stamp 16-up $8.00 $1.00 $9.00 
Combo Trout/Lake Erie Stamp 16-up $14.00 $1.00 $15.00


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You must purchase the Erie Sticker if fishing Presque Isle Bay
.......Mark
REMEMBER: only 30 perch and 50 total panfish (bluegill, bass, crappie,catfish) per day per fisherman.I've heard reports of overbaggers losing their vehicles & gear.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> You must purchase the Erie Sticker if fishing Presque Isle Bay
> .......Mark
> REMEMBER: only 30 perch and 50 total panfish (bluegill, bass, crappie,catfish) per day per fisherman.I've heard reports of overbaggers losing their vehicles & gear.


Also a 7" size limit on Yellow Perch Dec. 1 2006 through March 31 (2007). Is this still in effect for 07'-08'. I personally don't keep perch that small but I can see a lot of people getting nailed on that one.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah Krusty, that's still in effect. And it's rare to catch perch smaller than 7" in that area. Every fish in the water will eat perch so the smallest ones dont last long.
Another thing about getting a PA license. You can come over to shenango lake and fish for some of the best crappie fishing in this part of the state. Ask Big Daddy. You've got a license, might as well use it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc is right. Shenango is only a little more than an hour from Akron, easy access, and GREAT fishing. 

I think the total for the out-of-state license with the Lake Erie/Trout combo is $68.

I definitely got my moneys worth in 2007 and will get even more out of it in 2008. I'm going to try a Spring open water trip to Presque for some smallies... At least I'm going to try to... at least once.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Krusty, you'll be throwing the 7 inchers back.I like to fish the channel 22'-24' in late Feb to the middle of March.It's a real good hike with all your gear, but worth it.A couple years ago the limit on the perch was only 20 per person.The 20 I brought home weighed a tad under 45 lbs,none smaller than 2 lbs.Strange thing was I almost missed it.It was about 11am and the perch were not cooperating.I put the vex away, reeled up my first rod and put it away. I was going to move to the shallows for the gills.I bent down to pull up my second rod and as soon as I touched it the slip bobber went down, 2 1/2lb perch.Dropped back down, same result.Pulled my second rod back out and it was on.I came within 2 seconds of missing the biggest batch of perch I have ever caught.Funnt thing was when I got home my dad stopped by.I laid the fish out on the table to fillet and my dad turns to me and said "Nice Walleye Mark". Had to tell him "Hey Dad, Those Are Perch" You should have seen the look on his face...............Mark


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

One other thing, if you are planing on getting an annual license but don't have it yet I'd try holding off until after new years. PA licenses run from 1/1 to 12/31. Hate to see you drop the coin on that out of state annual license and find out it expires in a couple weeks. If you really want one in the meantime, maybe a 3 day tourist would be better, but I think you still get stuck paying full price for the stamps.

Barry


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Im wanting to go up to presque this winter for some icefishin. Does anyone know when the ice starts gettin good enough to head up or have any website info to find out about it?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a couple local baitshops at Presque Isle .They'll let you know when the ice is good.
POOR RICHARDS 814-725-8483
BAC BAIT 814-838-2850
HANSENS BAIT at the bottom of the hill near the park entrance has closed its doors


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

blance said:


> One other thing, if you are planing on getting an annual license but don't have it yet I'd try holding off until after new years. PA licenses run from 1/1 to 12/31. Hate to see you drop the coin on that out of state annual license and find out it expires in a couple weeks. If you really want one in the meantime, maybe a 3 day tourist would be better, but I think you still get stuck paying full price for the stamps.
> 
> Barry



You can buy your 2008 license now and its good from the date of purchase. (today thru 12-31 also)


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

davef, call one of the baitshops I listed below for your answers regarding the PA fishing license.........Mark


----------

